# Info on New departure Model R fixed gear hub...? pic inside



## ericbaker (Apr 3, 2011)

I picked this hub up this morning at a motorcycle swap meet along with another unstamped nickel plated fixed gear hub. I am unfamilliar with this model, does anybody have info on when it was made and on what it was used? rarity/value?


----------



## tony d. (Apr 3, 2011)

ot was made from 1890's to the 1930's  yrs the new departure rear sprochetfits an of rareity I've seen 4 of them on ebay in the last two months  I got $50.oo for mine in nickle


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 3, 2011)

"R" = racing??


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 4, 2011)

great, sounds like i got a good deal and have the perfect use for it! thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2011)

i could use it.   if you change your mind.


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 4, 2011)

i could use it too! second dibs!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2011)

dib deluxe!!!


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya I could use one also. So where's the stash load of model "R" hubs sitting so we can all have one?


----------

